# Finally, success



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So as some of you may know I've been battling an overweight hedgie. He got up to 725 grams and he won't eat anything but kibble and mealies (which he doesn't get anymore). Well, finally he has lost some weight..20 grams to be exact! I'm hoping he'll still lose more but I am so happy he is going to be healthier Here is a post-bath pic from the other day.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaawww look at that cute nose!  I'm glad his weight loss program is working. I'm having good results with Pete too. So far she has lost 15gr.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

He kind of looks like me when I am on a diet. GRRRRR :lol: 

Good work!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

maybe you should start a Hedgie Weight Watchers...Snarf gained 20 grams...sorry. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the picture! He looks like he's wearing a really big turtle neck sweater - and is mad that it's pink!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He does look pretty grumpy in the pic lol. Susana, I'm glad Pete lost weight too! All out hard work is finally paying off.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

His quill coloring is beautiful btw!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Holden says thanks too!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm no expert, but the look on Holden's face seems to me more like "why did you dress me in pink again, woman?"


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hahaha, precisely what he was thinking.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: What a grump!

Good news about his losing weight  Good luck to you both!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww, he's so handsome. I can't blame him for being grumpy, forced to wear pink AND on a diet... :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Such a cute hedgehog. He looks so cute in his little pink blankie


----------

